# 54g corner tank - blue orchid community



## Euiciz (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, thank you for being so informative on these forums!
I'm fairly new to fish keeping, having only had simple nano tanks in the past, but I'd like to try my hand at cichlids!
I've tried using the search function in the forum to find answers to my below questions, but doesn't seem to work very well..

I was planning to start small, and found this really nifty 54g corner tank at local box store (link below). I'd like to have a sand/coral mix botom and a rock formaion in the middle. Leaves lots of swim space for smaller varieties. 
I'm also going to try and plant some java fern and anubias and see how that goes with the fish.. I've seen it done and I just prefer planted tanks.

http://m.petsmart.ca/h5/hub?id=/fis...ensemble-zid36-29355/cat-36-catid-300065?null

I was thinking of stocking it with 3m/5f blue orchid peacocks. They sounds like they would do well in a smaller tank and colour up better without other cichlids. However I would like to add a little more colour and was thinking I could try yellow labs? Maybe 2m/3f? Just concerned they would still intimidate the blie orchid..
Maybe a couple of BN pleco for algue/bottom cleaning too. Thoughts?

I'll obviously spend the time cycling the tank properly, but my other question was quarantine. I've never quarantined fish in the past, given they were usually $2/dozen. These fish have a little more value, but I can't imagine setting up (and paying for!) a whole other setup to qurantine fish from different suppliers at this stage, being a brand new tank.. I guess my vest bet is finding a reliable source?. In Canada... Sigh :?

I was also looking at filtration, only ever used cheapo OTB filters but would like something a little quieter.. Looks like to get an 8x turnover even for a 54g I'll need a couple of filters regardless. And can't justify the price of 2 canisters! Anyone have reccomendations for good quality, quiet OTB?

Anyway, sorry for all the questions! Cichlids are just a little more complex than your average tetra 

Thanks!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

While corner tanks are neat ways to fit a tank in a corner, they unfortunately don't always stack up when compared to a rectangle tank of similar volume. Sometimes the front glass distorts the view. They also tend to be more expensive on a per gallon basis than a standard rectangle tank.

You may find that you need to treat the tank more like a 30 in terms of stocking than a 55 as the max length is much shorter with a corner tank. I'm not fully up on malawi cichlids, but sense that tank is a hair small for them.

As for quarantine, if you get all your fish at once from a single supplier, you can get away with adding them. When you are adding fish to an existing colony quarantine is a great way to prevent issues from occurring.

If you are hung up on HOB filters, most swear by aquaclear. My preference is canister, but understand budget always plays a role.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I too agree with Nodima. Corners are not the best for Rift Lake Cichlids (Shellies would be OK). Rift Lakers need the length to escape each-other. 
IMO--Either go for Shellies or maybe "New World Cichlids".


----------



## Euiciz (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply! 
The yellow lab is a fairly small fish and blue orchid is a dwarf variety  Both seem to fair well in smaller tanks based on what I've read (oh the internet..)
You point about corner tanks intrigues me. I can understand the importance of max length, but in a round or box shape the fish just swim in a more circular dashion rather than making straight aways with sharp turns at each end of a tank. Do we really know which is "better" for the fish? I guess it also depends on if they're open swimmers vs rock dwellers. I just have a tough time understanding why it would stock more like a 30. I study animal behaviour for a living, but not fish so this is pretty interesting!

As for warping view, I hate that about bow front tanks! But this one seems not as problematic, maybe it's the curve?

I'm not really hung up on HOBs, but the proce difference is just so extreme! I think I'd go with an HOB and a canister for now..


----------



## Euiciz (Jul 27, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> Rift Lakers need the length to escape each-other.


Ah, this I can understand, although could they not escape to the other side of the rock formation? I definitely don't want fish banging into the glass trying to escape..
I don't intend to be argumentative, just trying to understand 

I've never considered the "new age" cichlids so will look into! Not really a fan of shellies though unless I can incorporate fish that would occupy mid level of the tank as well. Not really a fan of tanks with only bottom level activity (I'll never understand shrimp tanks!!  )

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Euiciz (Jul 27, 2016)

Found a great thread explaining the territory dilemma with round or corner tanks. I get it! Should probably work for a mild mannered, small single species colony I think..

viewtopic.php?t=217840


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Aqueon says dimensions are 39" by 27.4".

The back two sides look equal to me in the pictures. Did you buy it already? I would stock by the 27.4 dimension as I assume the 39" is across the front and it includes those acute corners which do not give the fish additional territory or escape area.

A species tank of blue orchids would work well in 36x12 but I would expect trouble in a 28" tank. The "dash length" is 36" inches, and they need this much BEFORE they duck behind the rock. You will get jumpers, who may get knocked back into the tank by the lid, but concussion will not contribute to health.

There are options other than Africans if a corner tank is preferred or already purchased.


----------



## Euiciz (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks! Not yet purchased but would fit the space I have well without.

Do you have any suggestions other than Africans for this tan? I'd like a nicely coloured group of fish that occupy more than just the bottom of the tank.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

There are quite a few South American fishes (even Cichlids) that would do just great in that type of tank tank.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Others have given very good advice. In a tank that size, I believe one BN pleco would be plenty.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Another thought on the canister vs HOB is to look at the costs of media replacement, many HOB feature cartridges which have to be replaced at some point, in the canisters I use, there is very little ongoing media cost. Aquaclears are more like a canister in this regard as they use a sponge which can be rinsed out.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

In many of the HOB's you can put media like a canister. I use Aqueon quietflow 55/75's on my tank and I put a little bag of crushed coral in one corner, a bag of bio media in the front overflow downspout, and fat sponges where they want you to put their expensive & terrible mechanical filter pads. However, I do agree with you that aquaclears are set up to do this in a much simpler fashion.


----------



## Euiciz (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

